# my new gheenoe



## redfish123 (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif] I modified your post so the larger pictures showed up. I did it because I think you have an interesting model Gheenoe. Is that a low front deck in your NMZ/Highsider?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice!!! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Its A Low Front Deck highsider,Its that cool..And what makes it even better is...If you want one like that there is only about A 3 day wait time!! Sorry for answering ur ?? Redfish123


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

frist low front nmz I have seen 

very nice 

I got some questions 

Do you know if there is any built in foam floatation under the front deck?

second as far as strenghting the sides I see there are some tabs that run vertically on both sides of the center box but is there also a type horizontal strengthing 
from stren to bow?
thx for any input


----------



## redfish123 (Jan 12, 2007)

some new pics with the new 8hp yamaha...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

the pics got way cooler with the addition of that small outboard, and a bikini clad woman! ;D 




nice rig~ its truly "Super Fly"




L.R.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet lookin ride .
Weedy


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

nice!


----------



## aikido09 (Apr 2, 2007)

Kewl ride!!!


----------



## Skinnyreds (Jan 23, 2007)

Very Nice, and it will serve you well!


----------

